

Ustream.tv Just Got a Redesign, But Justin.tv Is Still Beating Its Pants Off - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/01/ustreamtv-just-got-a-redesign-but-justintv-is-still-beating-its-pants-off/

======
mannylee1
I have been following both Ustream.tv and Justin.tv since they launched last
year. They are both great sites, however, it is amazing how blatant Ustream
copies Justin.tv's interface. Almomst every time Justin.tv comes up with some
cool redesign for its site, Ustream.tv eventually copies them. Yeah the color
schemes are different, but Ustream is stealing the principle layout of
Justin.tv's redesigns. Take a look for yourself. Ustream.tv just launced a new
version of their site. Now compare that with the current Justin.tv site. That
should speak for itself.

Maybe this is one of reasons why Ustream is so far behind in terms of traffic.
As a lot of you may already know, building a website without unique design
principles, usually puts a site in perpetual cathup mode. And you never want
to play this game with a competitor.

~~~
kvogt
Imitation is the greatest form of flattery. (And a sure way to stay months
behind your competition)

------
wumi
The friends I know who use Justin.TV all use it to watch sports, e.g. NBA
Finals, Eurocup 2008, Olympic Trials.

------
Mystalic
The problem with Justin.TV is the illegal content - the NBA Finals, etc. can't
stay there forever. It can't survive on that - it'll get crushed. uStream's
content is higher quality and legal.

Of course, maybe its legality just doesn't matter on the net.

~~~
johnyzee
A fair piece of youtube's success owes to illegal, copyrighted content (yes,
including the rickroll).

~~~
alaskamiller
Might as well just start selling crack around the corner. That seems easier.

~~~
johnyzee
In the case of youtube it seems most copyright owners tacitly accept the
presence of their material, probably because they recognize the promotional
value.

It's a weird situation now where people casually link to illegal material,
like a Family Guy episode or a clip from Office Space, and nobody even blinks.

